# [solved]GENTOO INSTALLATION -> Befehle übersprungen!!

## daniellaube

Hallo!

Ich habe bei der Gentoo-Installation im Bereich "Installation des Gentoo Basissystems" die Befehle 

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

ausversehen übersprungen und gleich

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

ausgeführt.

Die übersrungenen Befehle funktionieren natürlich jetzt nicht mehr. Was soll ich nun machen?

ALLES NEU?!  :Mad: 

VIELEN DANKE!!Last edited by daniellaube on Wed Feb 23, 2011 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Natürlich nicht alles neu. Geh aus dem chroot raus (logout oder strg+d) und gib die Befehle ein, dann gehst du in den chroot rein. (Das reimt sich wunderbar, drum ist es sicher wahr  :Razz: )

----------

## daniellaube

DANKE!

VIELEN DANK!

----------

## Max Steel

Super. Schrei nicht so, und setz den Titel auf [solved] bitte.  :Wink: 

----------

